# Pizza Definetly a NO-NO !



## BaltimoreGuy (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't know if it's the cheese or the sause but the past two times I have eatin pizza it has really gave me a bad round of the all might D ! I only notice it at it's worse when I eat pizza or chinese food . Both things I love but will probably never eat again


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of times it just has to do with overall fat content and a lot of times if you get food from a restaurant it is even fattier than if you make it at home. You might try seeing if there is a Chinese place near you that has steamed food and sometimes they will do a sauce on the side so you can limit the amount and often they will have a fairly healthy sauce for the steamed stuff. I do a lot of stirfried stuff at home with very little fat and that can be one option if you get a craving for Chinese as well.If you tolerate a flour tortilla or english muffin you might try an at home pizza made on one of those (or get a premade pizza crust) and see if you can tolerate a low fat cheese and a minimal amount of sauce. You may find a proportion you can tolerate and some places will do stuff like go very light on the sauce or ease up on the cheese for you if you can figure out if there is something you can tolerate.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Possible things that could be the problem.The crust - gluten, processed flour, HFCS or sugar, preservatives and additives, resistant starch.Sauce - HFCS or sugar, preservativesCheeses - processed, diary in generalMeat - processed with a lot of additives and preservatives, HFCS or sugar.I have heard there is a pizza recipe that uses cauliflower as the crust. You can get high quality pizza sauce, pepperoni and gluten free crust at a health food store. Instead of cheese use sautéed veggies.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

When my disorder was at it's worst, tomatoes in any form made my stomach burn even more than normal; the milk in the cheese guaranteed even more D, sometimes that very evening; and even the seasoning aggravated everything. Once I began to get a handle on my digestion, pizza was the food I used to celebrate my recovery. With a beer. You may have allergies to any number of ingredients; but they may well just be sensitivities, as mine were. Keep experimenting with treatments. Nothing necessarily needs to be forever.Mark


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Pizza is one of the foods that I can tolerate...only if let the cheese cool off..or just get it with the Parmasian or Romano old world style pizza..if the cheese is hot motzeralla and all gooey Icannot even finish the pizza..i am off to the toilet..i think it is from the fat in the cheese that comes to the top when itis still hot.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I have exactly the same problems with both of those. I'm actually finding that a good old roast dinner is causing me great problems as well. I, like Overitnow can't eat tomatoes as they always cause me problems or anything with pasta. I do eat them occassionally and actually had a chinese last night as I now have a week off work - so don't have to panic about it. Things have been good with me lately but still if I eat something that aggravates me it causes problems within a day. So I try to keep clear of the foods that I now know cause me probs.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

It's the tomato sauce for me and it took me a while to figure this out.I am OK with raw tomatoes as in a tomato sandwich BUT when at my worst I had to steer clear of pizza, lasagna, spaghetti, etcThai


----------



## one goal (Dec 5, 2008)

When I eat Pizza I get gassy, but usually I don't get D with it, but yes it does make my stomach go a little whack until I pass the gas out.I dunno if its the cheese or tomato.


----------



## Taking_Control23 (Jun 21, 2009)

I feel your pain. I am a university student and I see everybody eating those foods everyday. My little sister flaunts them around me (she can eat whatever she wants and never gets sick). Those foods are the death of me-I cann't eaten either one without an escape route clearly planned (because I'll probably need it). It's really hard to tell people that you can't eat pizza, seems like it's everywhere.


----------

